# "Lazy Man's" Cartridge Pens....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just messin' around out in the shop.. Not too ambitious...

Couple of .308 cartridges..butt to butt....:biggrin:


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty original. Looks like the gift for the man who has everything!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga....are there brass tubes inside those??? Same tubes that come with the kits?? gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Jimbo..same as any other cartridge pens... 2" long strip of 1" masking tape wrapped around one end of tube (taped end goes into nose end of cartridge. A little CA over the whole inside tube.. Do have to trim about 1/16 off the inner tube..but sander makes that simple._) I do ream out both ends with drill and stubby counter sink to round up the holes as final step before assembly...After putting in the nib..sometimes will push the inner tube just a hair out the big end of the cartridge so may have to hit the sander again to smooth out the butt end of the bullet for flush assembly...ream again so transmission will go in smoothly..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made some like those back before Ike. They weren't very popular and didn't sale that well then.


----------

